# My guppy



## Neon_Tetra (Oct 21, 2005)

My fancytail guppy (I got yesterday) He was active yesterday now hes just siting at the bottom he looks fine but hes siting at the bottom and comes to the top whats wrong tiered or stressed?


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

We need more information than this. Water perimeters? Temperature? Size of tank? Tankmates?

He may just be adjusting. Give him time unless he has visible simptoms of disease or parasites. The water may just be a new thing for him, something he needs to grow adjusted to.


----------



## Neon_Tetra (Oct 21, 2005)

Ammoia 0 I need to run out to get more kits cause I only have ammonia right now 75 Gallon 6 guppies 2 silver dollars 3 giant danios and 6 cories he just seems to be at the bottom and breathing heavily and going to the top and goes back down again and when I put the food in this morning he didnt really seem to care about it he just sat there all my other fish are as active as can be even the cories are up! I hope he is ok though, Maybe I should put him in the 2 gal hospital?


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Guppies have been inbred so much that they are much less hardy then they used to be


----------



## Neon_Tetra (Oct 21, 2005)

So he might die? Or is he just having a rough time getting used to the water?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2005)

how did you acclimate him?


----------



## Neon_Tetra (Oct 21, 2005)

Floated the bag on the top of the water for half hour and netted them all in one by one he was active yesterday and now today hes just hiding around by plants and such


----------

